# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  bosch concept 7000

## georgis

Εχω ενος φιλου το concept 7000 .ξεκιναει για 2-3 δευτερολεπτα και μετα σταματαει.απο οτι ειδα εχει ενα μαγνητη στον αξονα και ενα εσθητηρα στην πλακετα ο οποιος κατω απο ολες τις συνθηκες δειχνει απειρο.που μπορουμε να βρουμε το σχεδιο;

----------


## georgis

δε χρειαστηκε τελικα.το μηχανημα επισκευαστηκε.

----------


## nikos1999

> Εχω ενος φιλου το concept 7000 .ξεκιναει για 2-3 δευτερολεπτα και μετα σταματαει.απο οτι ειδα εχει ενα μαγνητη στον αξονα και ενα εσθητηρα στην πλακετα ο οποιος κατω απο ολες τις συνθηκες δειχνει απειρο.που μπορουμε να βρουμε το σχεδιο;


Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχουμε κι εμείς πως αποκαταστήσατε την βλάβη; Τι πρέπει να κάνουμε;

----------

